# K9 dies in hot car after handler leaves him in heat...



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Cop Left K-9 Unit in Car Until it Died | The Free Thought Project 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Forgot he left the dog in the vehicle?? You might forget your keys, wallet, etc... You don't forget your dog, hope he does not have kids.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Forgot he left the dog in the vehicle?? You might forget your keys, wallet, etc... You don't forget your dog, hope he does not have kids.


Yes, exactly, how does a handler "forget" their dog??


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

My thoughts as well.... It's one thing to forget your wallet or any inanimate object... it's another to forget your dog and PARTNER in the back of your truck. I can only imagine the agonizing death this poor K9 had... I'm also kind of surprised no other police officers noticed anything, but depending on where he parked, it's entirely plausible.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I cannot believe this even happened. So unnecessarily tragic. I think this officer needs to be fired and made to pay a fine large enough to get the force another trained K9 as well as have some charges (negligence, anyone?) brought onto his record.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It sounds like the officer is NOT going to get a pass though from the article:



> Now he could face time behind bars


 I cannot understand how an officer in AZ of all places (!!) would forget his K9 partner in the car and go home and not realize it ..... at all until it's too late.

However, it happens and happened with a GA PO last year too.

As long as the cops do NOT get a pass then there is some solace in that. Especially when ordinary citizens are charged with animal cruelty for leaving dogs in hot cars as well.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Forgot he left the dog in the vehicle?? You might forget your keys, wallet, etc... You don't forget your dog, hope he does not have kids.


I get what you mean but I have seen and heard of many people who forgot they left their own kids in the car and came back to find the poor kid dead. Only god knows what runs in their minds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

There was a case a year or so ago where an officer left his dog in the car and it died. That case was heartbreaking and understandable. Was loading up his cruiser from his personal vehicle, got an emergency call (I believe large car pile up with fatalities). Hopped in the cruiser and sped off. Got half way to the scene and realized his dog was still in his personal vehicle and not loaded up in the cruiser. Turned around immediately but the dog did not make it. There are understandable accidents. This is not one of them.

I will say - I've left work a few times and forgotten my dogs. Get half way home and realize I don't have them. I took berlin to the bank with me one time, went in deposited a check reap fast, came back and sat in the car, was chatting on the phone before leaving when a noise in the back startled me. I had forgotten he was in there! But i could never imagine forgetting long term, nor would I ever be in the position where they were in a hot vehicle to begin witn

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

People make mistakes.... Parents leave children in their cars on accident. The following article is not for the faint of heart. If loving parents can forget their own child, it's not that surprising they could forget a dog. Tragic... And sad. 

Fatal Distraction: Forgetting a Child in the Backseat of a Car Is a Horrifying Mistake. Is It a Crime?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Forgetting your K9 or child is much more than a mistake. These people should really go through some serious therapy, I don't know about jail time, but time in a psychiatric ward. Their thinking is way off and too self absorbed, definitely some sort of personality disorder.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

DOC releases investigative report on K-9's death - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com

Here's a way less biased article. I hate that first article, it's dripping with a biased agenda. Poor dog, that corrections officer will pay dearly in his career, I'm sure.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Forgetting your K9 or child is much more than a mistake. These people should really go through some serious therapy, I don't know about jail time, but time in a psychiatric ward. Their thinking is way off and too self absorbed, definitely some sort of personality disorder.


Did you read the article about children I posted? It's not about narcissism, for goodness sake. It's about a different schedule, and off morning, an illness.... Something that is out of the ordinary. I don't understand the k9 officer forgetting his dog that is his partner and part of hiseevery day routine. I don't think it's a "personality disorder." People are so quick to pick up the pitch forks instead of understanding. I'm not sure how the cases should be handled. One of the parents, when he realized what he'd done, tried to take the responding police officers gun to shoot himself with.... I could only read that article once. It's truly heart wrenching. I dont think there will be a greater punishment available than what these people will do to themselves for the rest of their lives (the parents). The k9 officer is being dealt with appropriately, from the sounds of it.... This isn't going unnoticed.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone is picking up the pitchforks, or whatever was said. I just think it was a very sad and unnecessary death of a breed we all love. It was very unfortunate. I could understand a little better a situation like posted before - officer gets emergency call, etc. Still dent mean I like it or condone it. Regardless, a K9 is now missed. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it is a very tragic mistake. Sad, tragic. Not intentional.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with Nancy.....tragic mistake. Very hard to understand but it's hard to judge them when you know they would do anything to change their mistake.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

There was a K-9 death a few years ago in Utah. During the middle of summer after being on a stake out all night, the officer left the dog in the vehicle, with the air conditioning running, windows rolled up, while he went into the motel to sleep. Of course you know the rest, the vehicle stopped running, the air conditioning stopped and the dog died a frantic death. A maid walking by saw the dog dead in the car. The insides were shredded, the windows scratched, etc as this poor dog tried to get out of car. They tried to sweep it under the rug, and truthfully I do not remember what happened to this officer. Him sleeping in a cool air conditioned room, while his dog died of heat.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

if it is this one he did turn on the ac but it failed 
Heat exhaustion in car gets blame for UHP dog's death | Deseret News

this same thing happened on a transport as well non officers if i remember correctly

Failing air conditioner causes death of 10 dogs - 13 WTHR Indianapolis


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

DaniFani said:


> People make mistakes.... Parents leave children in their cars on accident. The following article is not for the faint of heart. If loving parents can forget their own child, it's not that surprising they could forget a dog. Tragic... And sad.
> 
> Fatal Distraction: Forgetting a Child in the Backseat of a Car Is a Horrifying Mistake. Is It a Crime?


That is an interesting article, the science behind it, I've done the driving thing before, caught me off guard when I realised it.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> DOC releases investigative report on K-9's death - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com
> 
> Here's a way less biased article. I hate that first article, it's dripping with a biased agenda. Poor dog, that corrections officer will pay dearly in his career, I'm sure.


I'm sorry, Dani. You're right, definitely not the best article to glean any substantial information from. Thank you for posting the article you found.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

From what I heard through the LE community the officer had a family emergency when this happened. Rumored of course but still a sad situation


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Meh. Excuses excuses. Sorry but with so much media and education out there about the importance of not baking your dog or baby excuses dont cut it anymore. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Forgot?? :thinking:

What a moron.

Poor Ike.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know how anyone can forget their dog or their child in the car.

This is a K9 officer, he is with this dog everyday, all day long, how do you forget your partner who is always with you? ​


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

The sub conscious mind is mysterious. 
When I had evan I worked part time, was a single mom with a newborn and took correspondence. I was drained, evan screamed all day and night. I had post partum despression that was so severe I cried half the day. I cried at work and I was not sleeping. Evan did not sleep at all he ate and ate and screamed all night. I was losing my mind, never did I put him in harms way or forget about him. It really makes me wonder with people who leave kids in cars, is there subconscious mind at play, or are they really really just plain stupid.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I find myself wondering how many people would be so understanding and willing to call it a mistake if it was just a civilian who left their dog to die in a car.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

My boss did it. She left her two dogs in a station wagon. Her husband usually brought the dogs to work but on this day she did.....change to normal routine........she got to work dogs were lying down, locked the car. Her husband arrived at lunch time and asked where the dogs were.......she collapsed to the floor knowing they would be dead......middle of summer......40 degrees celcius by 11am. I was a vet nurse.......she was a vet......I just felt so sorry for her......we all felt responsible......why didn't we ask where the dogs were ......but they always came with him at lunch time so we didn't think anything was different........to think they were in th car while we went about our work was sickening. She never got over that......punishment enough......


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Meh. Excuses excuses. Sorry but with so much media and education out there about the importance of not baking your dog or baby excuses dont cut it anymore.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did you read the article I posted? It goes into the psychology behind it. It isn't some disease, some "you're not as good a mom as me" issues, it's just a mistake. Like glancing in the wrong direction and not seeing the deer about to jump in the road. You saying, "look at me I never did it," proves nothing. It proves you didn't make the mistake. There are probably plenty of mistakes you've made that other's haven't, it doesn't mean they are better parents or human beings than you. Just means they haven't made that mistake. 

Saying that because the education is out there (ie "we all know the importance of not baking....") doesn't mean anything. We all know obesity, cigarettes, and excessive alcohol kills. Yet America is well known for it's heftiness, smokers still smoke, and most adults I know have partaken in over indulgence of alcohol. I'm not saying the baby is akin to over eating, smoking, etc....I'm saying that just because you know about something, doesn't mean it isn't going to happen. Especially something done by mistake. 

That's the point of the article, the parents aren't druggies, they aren't neglectful, no criminal histories...most were upstanding citizens, loving parents, one had been trying for years to have a child. Almost every single one wanted to or tried to commit suicide after. Accidents happen. I think people have forgotten that. In both cases, it's tragic.....as Sparra said, the guilt and pain caused by oneself would be enough. Should Sparra have called the police on her boss? 

We aren't talking about a jerk that left the dog in the car on purpose because "it didn't feel too hot out." They forgot the dog/child/whatever was even IN the car. That's totally different. People that leave living things on purpose deserve to have the law books thrown at them. That's not what we're talking about, though.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Danifani are you touching on both my comments or just that one?

I had not read your posted article when I commented. 

I just did though, I dont really have anything nice to say about that man. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Also what im touching on is seriously deep dark psychology of the human mind. Not " I didnt leave evs in the car so im better" ive made tons or mistakes, self sabotage because I was afraid of change? Maybe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

And because I was way late on the editing! I dont think he should go to jail. I think he has alot of life left and it will mostly be filled with self loathing. He needs therapy for what happened not jail time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alydbaby (May 14, 2014)

I'm having a hard time accepting that this man happened to "forget" the dog who is always by his side, even at work. I mean, I don't know what would have driven him to leave Ike in the car but I doubt it's a spotty memory. Poor, poor baby


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

This is such a shame. I don't feel the need to judge this officer, I have no idea his state of mind and why this happened but I don't doubt he's terribly upset and his life is going to change over this.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Sad story. I'm sure the handler was devastated when he realized what he had done. I would have to know more about why he was so distracted before I could pass judgement on the man though. Having a sick kid waiting at home could be a very distracting situation especially if the illness is particularly strong and/or the mother is not able to care for the kid for various reasons(I'd have to know the details of such things before I could make up my mind). That doesn't make this whole thing excusable. It's a shame such a valuable life was lost, but its not appropriate to pass judgments without the fullest of explanations.


Off topic just a bit and really has not bearing on the OT:


> However, if this man would have negligently shot some innocent person’s dog, he would probably not be facing any charges whatsoever.


This statement is clearly false, and kind of immature.
Statements like this, out of left field and completely unrelated to the topic at hand, severely detract from the credibility/respectability of a website, IMO. Its an embarrassing reach to connect two different topics and stir up anti-LE comments, all just to boost their site traffic. 

If you want to portray your site as an educational/news source, don't bait your articles with nonsensical attacks.

Sorry, I just had to vent a bit about websites like this one.


----------



## diarmuid957 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think incidents like this one really highlight the need for a SOP involving dogs and vehicle transport. Should be SOP for handlers to check their vehicle top to bottom before clocking out. No excuses. If an officer can't do that reliably, he/she shouldn't be a handler. The K-9 is a working partner, not a lifeless accessory.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about this. If this was a regular person, would they get charged? People say you forget things in the car, but this was his partner, a partner that would have took a bullet for him, how do you forget that in a car?



Officer whose K9 died in hot car won't be charged - ktar.com

*In the original investigation they concluded he was reckless.*

DOC releases investigative report on K-9's death - FOX 10 News | myfoxphoenix.com


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> And because I was way late on the editing! I dont think he should go to jail. I think he has alot of life left and it will mostly be filled with self loathing. He needs therapy for what happened not jail time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can understand this, but the same consideration needs to be given to all people. What about young adults that make a bad choice, that choice could be overlooked because it wasn't that bad, but yet since it's the law, who cares if we ruin that kids chance of getting into a good college or getting a good job because of a record? If it's not taken into consideration for one, then it shouldn't be for another.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Unbelievable!! 
No excuses....ever.
Fired, jail time and should never be in charge of any breathing thing again. Can't believe the sympathy offered here. Disgusting.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

lesslis said:


> Unbelievable!!
> No excuses....ever.
> Fired, jail time and should never be in charge of any breathing thing again. Can't believe the sympathy offered here. Disgusting.


Jail time??? Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I can understand this, but the same consideration needs to be given to all people. What about young adults that make a bad choice, that choice could be overlooked because it wasn't that bad, but yet since it's the law, who cares if we ruin that kids chance of getting into a good college or getting a good job because of a record? If it's not taken into consideration for one, then it shouldn't be for another.


It depends who takes sympathy on you I think. I think 2 people can do the exact same thing but when it comes to correction it really depends who is in charge of your fate. .. like, a man can j walk and have the police cruise by and not say anything but if you get one officer having a bad day you can be tasered and hauled away.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

sparra said:


> Jail time??? Ridiculous!!!!


You say its ridiculous but would you think it was ridiculous if the dog was shot in the head? The dogs dead, he died because of a human, one he trusted and worked with. What would your reaction be if he was shot by a bad person? 
They need to up the bloody education or have some sorta method to keep police k9's safe. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sparra said:


> Jail time??? Ridiculous!!!!


Well, would you or I face any kind of punishment? I would expect the same punishment given to anyone, no matter who they are. If it's jail time for me for the same offense, then it's jail time for the officer to.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> It depends who takes sympathy on you I think. I think 2 people can do the exact same thing but when it comes to correction it really depends who is in charge of your fate. .. like, a man can j walk and have the police cruise by and not say anything but if you get one officer having a bad day you can be tasered and hauled away.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is so true and yet so sad, really sad


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

It's simple imo. This human has the brain of a bug and soul of a rock. No excuses. A gun shot would have been much more humane. Higher standards for a LEO..yes. Any person should be given the same punishment.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

DaniFani said:


> People make mistakes.... Parents leave children in their cars on accident. The following article is not for the faint of heart. If loving parents can forget their own child, it's not that surprising they could forget a dog. Tragic... And sad.
> 
> Fatal Distraction: Forgetting a Child in the Backseat of a Car Is a Horrifying Mistake. Is It a Crime?


I'm glad this article was posted. I read it when it was first published and it was very much an eye-opener for me. I don't have kids yet but I used to nanny for four kids and was always carting them around all summer and often had nightmares that one was drowning or I forgot someone in the car. I never knowingly left anyone alone for a second, even to run in and pay for gas EVERYONE got carted inside with me and then put back in the vehicle and re-buckled so I used to think, "this would NEVER happen to me", but so did all the other families who have lost children. I found it interesting that unlike a lot of what we classify as "crime" there are no socio-economic indicators; it happens at about the same rate across the board as far as race, age, gender, socio-economic status. The only pattern seems to be being distracted or under stress and the fact that children are now strapped in the rear seat (not the front where it would be much harder to miss). If we assume the bond, love, loyalty, whatever between a cop and his K9 is equally as strong as a parent and child, the pattern of high stress/high distraction and the K9 being in the back of the vehicle fits. It has nothing to do with intent. The only way to prevent it is some sort of method that makes it *impossible* to forget or become distracted.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

As a parent I can't understand how one could ever forget a child in the car, it is mind blowing to me.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> You say its ridiculous but would you think it was ridiculous if the dog was shot in the head? The dogs dead, he died because of a human, one he trusted and worked with. What would your reaction be if he was shot by a bad person?
> They need to up the bloody education or have some sorta method to keep police k9's safe.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He wasn't shot so not comparable.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

IF you haven't seen this video you should.

Being a forgetful person, I can understand making a mistake of forgetting something even as dear as a child or dog in the car, if you have something very overwhelming on your mind. However, the thoughts of something as important as a dog or child in your life, should not be that far behind, as in seconds in your thoughts- at least for me. There is no chance I would be able to forget Zelda in my car. She just is always on my mind. Even on my most overwhelmed, stressful and depressed days. 

These incidents are always so sad..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I left my dog to die in my car, I would bury it and no one would know about it, except me. But if the dog was still alive, and I rushed it to the vet, and they called the cops. The cops would charge me with either neglecting an animal or animal cruelty. 

I would probably have to go to court and pay a fine. Maybe I would have to do some sort of community service. I highly doubt I would see any actual jail time. I don't know if I would even be booked. I think it is a misdemeaner here, and I read in the paper that they aren't even transporting misdemeaners, they are just writing out a ticket where you have to call for your court date.

There are way too many people trafficking in drugs, and charging into people's homes (to rob or steal for money for drugs), and making drugs or growing drugs around here, for them to put everyone who fails their dog in a major way into jail. 

I just can't picture the conversation in the exercise yard: "Yeah, what are you in for?" "drug related homicide, what are you in for?" "I left my dog in the car." 

We'll have to build a few more prisons if we want everyone to see jail time.

I would expect an officer to have the same type of consequence as any of us who caused an animal to die in such an awful way. And, as the dog is a part of the guy's job, maybe owned by the department, and in the least depended upon by the department, he should see some sort of negative consequences from his job as well. I don't know that the whole world needs to know about it though.

Cops are human beings. They make mistakes. They forget things. They make choices, and sometimes their choices are not the best. I think you have to make the job a lot more lucrative if you are going to pound the snot out of them every time they hiccup.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nobody can understand it, everyone says they would never do it...until they do. Obviously the parents who have done it did not plan on it. Bottom line is, people make mistakes, sometimes the most horrific and grave mistakes, but with no ill intent it's just that....a fatal mistake. Campaigning for jail time won't prevent it from happening to another dog or another child (since it doesn't happen any less frequently), there has to be a better approach.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It never ends...and I believe it is worthy of charges every.single.time. 
I worry about the dogs at training but they do have water and usually crate fans running on them. Still I check my dog constantly and let him have breaks from his crate. 
Here is another recent sad, sad situation: Six dogs left in car die - 13WHAM ABC Rochester NY - Top Stories


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I train, everyone else brings water, and some people have crate fans. I just make sure the windows are down enough so that if some yayhoo shuts the back, the car will not turn into an oven. They can go for an hour or two without water. And I crank the AC on the way too and from. They are fine.

These dogs have survived the extreme weather in Iraq, they can take NE Ohio. But being sealed up in a car will kill them here -- not after the sun goes down, though. Not unless I go to sleep and wake up the next morning after the sun is boiling down on them. 

If the windows are open, back up, then the dog is probably ok. Even 4th of July at a show.


----------



## sheplvr (Dec 29, 2013)

It's truly a horrible situation. I feel bad for the K9, the officer and his family. However, in Phoenix it is a crime. Children, and animals, and the elderly have been taken out of cars that can be over 120 degrees in just a very few minutes. The ones that live, have usually been taken into custody, after medical treatment. It is too hot here to leave anyone in a car. Very sad situation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mistake or not, if it's a crime and people get punished for it, then ALL people get the same punishment. In this case , the department concluded he was reckless. His own people concluded this, if doesn't matter what we know or don't know, they do know and that is why there is an investigation. From what I read its a felony, this is not the first time it's happened in Arizona and no charges filed, very unacceptable. Someone needs to be held accountable for these things, if it was me I sure would be.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Mistake or not, if it's a crime and people get punished for it, then ALL people get the same punishment. In this case , the department concluded he was reckless. His own people concluded this, if doesn't matter what we know or don't know, they do know and that is why there is an investigation. From what I read its a felony, this is not the first time it's happened in Arizona and no charges filed, very unacceptable. Someone needs to be held accountable for these things, if it was me I sure would be.


Agreed equal punishment for everyone regardless who you are 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

